# case sc electrical???



## rkbc4 (Oct 8, 2015)

i bought a case sc and it has the 6v starter and reg distributor and an alternator not a magneto . is this a 6v volt system still or a 12v and if its a 12v do I have to do anything to the starter. thanks for any info


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello rkbc4,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

With an alternator, that should be a 12V system. The starter will work on 6V or 12V, no problem.


----------



## rkbc4 (Oct 8, 2015)

*thank you*

thank you very much I was I little confused with that


----------



## rkbc4 (Oct 8, 2015)

*6v or 12v case sc*

I have a 6v coil shouldn't I have a 12v if I have an alternator ?


----------



## rkbc4 (Oct 8, 2015)

*6v or 12v case sc*

I have a 6v coil shouldn't I have a 12v if I have an alternator ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If you have a voltmeter, measure the voltage at the input to the coil. With 12V conversions, there is often a resistor installed in the circuit to drop voltage down to about 6V for existing 6V components on the tractor. If you have 12V on a 6V coil, the points will get burned quickly.


----------



## rkbc4 (Oct 8, 2015)

thank you i will check


----------

